# First test of Gunners Up SOG



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The SOG arrived Thursday afternoon, 1 day before the Gunners Up folks indicated it would.
The Dogtra electronics, shipped from CA, arrived 7 PM Friday night so no testing occurred. Charged the transmitter and receiver as the owners manual suggested for 14 hours.

Setup of the SOG is basically simple, just pull it apart and set the angle of throw you want. It will take some experimenting to determine height and distance.

First test. Hit the launch button and the teal promptly takes out a couple of dead limbs in a backyard tree. Move launcher to another spot, reload, and readjust angle for more distance.

Bring out retired MH. No fooling him, he knows what a winger is!   
Press sound button, quack, quack, then quack-quack-quack real fast, and press the launch button. Instant launch, and teal goes about 25 yards. Not as fast as a Bumper Boy bumper, which is good, and visability in the air is excellent. MH picks up teal and we move to a field.

Set it up, check angles, and move because of overhanging tree branches
(see above).
Bring out 4 month old Carbon pup and walk about 35 yards from launcher for a right to left throw. Sit him down, say "mark" and hit launch button instead of sound button. Pup watches and I let him go as teal hits the top of the arc. Zoom! :lol: 
Pup runs a foot to the left of the mark, nose issues a "brakes" command, and he spins to the right and picks up teal. Pups intereest level now goes sky high, and he actually returns promptly..... almost all the way. :lol: 

Reload SOG, leave it where it is and move line a little. Set him down, "mark", press sound button, and pup looks straight ahead, not at SOG. Pull pup to right a little and press sound botton again, and pup looks at SOG and I hit the launch button. Pup breaks, imagine that  , and picks up teal.

Result.
I'm happy, no failures from SOG unit or Dogtra electronics. Sound, launch and distance work as advertised. Dog appears very happy and excited.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've had 2 or 3 primer misfires. Don't know why.
The duck call sound is a bit weak. Hard to hear over 100 yards or less in the wind.

All launches have been excellent!


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

lablover said:


> I've had 2 or 3 primer misfires. Don't know why.
> The duck call sound is a bit weak. Hard to hear over 100 yards or less in the wind.
> 
> All launches have been excellent!


Richard:

I definitely agree that it is difficult to impossible to hear the duck quacks over long distances. Dogtra sells a PA speaker which is supposed to increase range, but I couldn't see spending $40 dollars on one (not knowing how it would work)....I found exactly the same thing from a CB supply house for $12. It gives a little more sound, but not enough to justify buying in my opinion.

I've only had one misfire with mine...in probably 500-600 launches. The one time it misfired on me was when I used one of DBeard's 209A primers. I've been using the CCI 209 and they have worked great. I have no clue what the difference in 209 and 209A is....may have been a total fluke of luck.

John
________
Kitchen Measures


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

John,

I talked to Richard Davis at Gunners Up about the misfires. He reminded me to make sure the circular ring of the pouch is on the red mark of the release arm. If not, it could misfire. Since then, I've had no misfires and I'm using CCI 209 primers.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I also got to test my SOG last night for the first time. What did you use to attach the electronics to the winger?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> I also got to test my SOG last night for the first time. What did you use to attach the electronics to the winger?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Chris:

I have the dogtra electronics...when I ordered the SOG I specifically requested that they have the plates to hold Dogtra electronics. Did they ask you what type of electronics you would be using??? If so, there should be some place to attach your electronics where the wire (black wire with plug) comes out on the upper arm (it's not at the bottom where you might think).

John
________
WEED VAPORIZER


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The attactment for my Dogtra electronics is on the upper right side of the SOG. There is a chrome plate there, that has 2 round points sticking out that the receiver slides onto. Then plug in the black wire that comes thru the upper frame.
I had my receiver jump off once, due to a bumper or bird come out at an angle. I used a small bungee cord, about 1/2 the size of a pencil, to hold the receiver in place. No problems since.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I ordered my SOG from a supply house to save on the shipping. He did ask me about the electronics. I use TT RL. 

I bought a ZW and TT RL last month and one of the products had some heavy duty velcro included. 

Luckily when I went out last night I had a TT link cable with me, and I just set the receiver on the ground next to the SOG. My SOG does have some holes in the fixture where the electronics should go. What is the recommended attachment procedure for TT with SOG.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I purchased some heavy duty velcro for all my wingers - makes for easy removel for charging.

FOM


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*SOG*

been training with my new SOG and love it. No misfires, and it throws really good for its small size. I have TT realeases and i use the velcro also. No complaints and would reccomend them highly.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Ben,
How did you make out with that McMaster Carr item I suggested for rubber tubing?

Margo
P.S. How's my topper coming :wink:


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

I haven't had to order any yet but i do have the part # put in my catalog for safe keeping.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

One of the reasons I went with Dogtra Electronics is because their system does have a vocal "Quack, Quack" attention getting sound. I don't think that TT provides that, but I could be mistaken. Searches on RTF also revealed that the Dogtra batteries seem to last a long, long time.

Whatever works best for your needs. :lol:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I am a TT guy, but lately I am not all that happy with their releases. I would buy no other collar, but if I were buying releases??.I would have to think long and hard about it??and see how they help me resolve the issue I am have currently. 
Are dogtra?s transmitters rechargeable? I do not understand why TT?s transmitters (not receivers) are operated with a replaceable 9 volt instead of being rechargeable.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Badbullgator said:


> I am a TT guy, but lately I am not all that happy with their releases. I would buy no other collar, but if I were buying releases??.I would have to think long and hard about it??and see how they help me resolve the issue I am have currently.
> Are dogtra?s transmitters rechargeable? I do not understand why TT?s transmitters (not receivers) are operated with a replaceable 9 volt instead of being rechargeable.


I talked to TT today and I think the problem is the towers (there are 8 radio/tv antennas w/i 2 miles). We tested it in another location and they worked at over 300 yards (didn't try and further). Unfortunately there is nothing that TT can do about the interference and this is one of our primary training grounds,


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> Are dogtra?s transmitters rechargeable? .


Yes, both transmitter and receiver are rechargable.


----------

